# If you had 10K.....



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello all, if you had 10K to invest in a professional trailer setup for down streaming and pressure washing, what would you choose? Feel free to let me know if the amount is too high or too low for this type of rig.

What I am looking for is a setup that would be mobile, self sustained and have enough power to pressure wash houses, drives, sidewalks or whatever a client would desire for a full restoration/pro cleaning of all exterior surfaces.

I would also like to ask if a hot water pressure washer would be a good idea to include at this price point and if so, why or what advantages could be gained for adding this to the rig? Could one even be included at this price point? I need to know what I am looking at investment wise.

Our team has a good deal of pressure washing experience but I would like to up the game and get a little bit more professional with this aspect of our restoration services and eventually add another division to the company to help diversify. 

We currently have a fleet of DeWalt 3K to 3.6K (If memory serves me correctly) pressure washers with all of the needed accessories. 

One thing that concerns me is theft. Not of the trailer itself but with the accessories attached. I wouldn't imagine that the water tank would be a hot item to steal but I have zero experience thus far with a professional pressure washing trailer and I don't know how easy it would be for a criminal to steal certain parts or components within the rig. If you have any advice or thoughts on this aspect, I'd be more than willing to soak up the knowledge you may have on the subject.

Thanks for taking the time to read this and I look forward to your responses. 

Professional Painter


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Professional Painter said:


> Hello all, if you had 10K to invest in a professional trailer setup for down streaming and pressure washing, what would you choose? Feel free to let me know if the amount is too high or too low for this type of rig.
> 
> What I am looking for is a setup that would be mobile, self sustained and have enough power to pressure wash houses, drives, sidewalks or whatever a client would desire for a full restoration/pro cleaning of all exterior surfaces.
> 
> ...


I would like a trailer PW myself and I think for 10k you could find one pretty easy, new or used.

I was thinking more along the lines of a couple grand for one. If I had 10k to invest it would be going towards other needs/wants. Enclosed trailer, more Festools, A shop for our business.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You can build a nice rig for $10K if you get a used trailer 

-Double axle trailer
-8 gpm/3500 psi cold water machine. Hot if you are planning on doing commercial concrete.
-150' of Goodyear 3/4" supply hose + stainless hose reel
-250' of blue non marking double wire hose (2 50's as backup for resi, more for commercial) +stainless hose reel
- 28" surface cleaner (no bigger, you can go smaller)
- 8 gpm 12 volt pump setup like this one http://www.pressuretek.com/defakuteckit.html + Stainless hose reel
- At least 100 gallon water reserve tank with your unloader plumbed into it
- 50 gallon+ chem tank if you want to get into roof cleaning
- The extra stuff like wands, guns, batteries, extension wands, downstreamers, nozzles, waterproof tool box, etc

You can take on any project with that setup and be fast. Total with all plumbing and doing it yourself should be under $10K depending on what you want for a trailer. Just do not get a single axle.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello Pressure Pros and thanks for the information. You were one of the ones I was hoping would chime in. If you would be so kind, can I pick your brain for more information please?

I thought about doing this years ago (The DIY thing) but stopped dead in my tracks because what seemed to be a very knowledgeable clerk at one of the local shops here stated that you wouldn't want to ever do a DIY setup with a pressure washer rig. Now I will admit, it has been years since this conversation but what I do remember was that he said a DIY rig was doomed for eminent failure. 

He said something about how the vibrations from the motor somehow affected the water and that any type of vibration would be very bad for a trailer rig, that only a professionally designed rig from the ground up would do for something _reliable_. Otherwise, he suggested doing a DIY rig where the pressure washer/engine disconnected from the trailer itself and was set on the ground during operations.

Do you have any insight on this or was this guy FOS? 

Professional Painter


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Dear profesional painter, it gets up my nose that you use that avatar name.

Surely we are all professional painters on this forum.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Professional Painter said:


> Hello Pressure Pros and thanks for the information. You were one of the ones I was hoping would chime in. If you would be so kind, can I pick your brain for more information please?
> 
> I thought about doing this years ago (The DIY thing) but stopped dead in my tracks because what seemed to be a very knowledgeable clerk at one of the local shops here stated that you wouldn't want to ever do a DIY setup with a pressure washer rig. Now I will admit, it has been years since this conversation but what I do remember was that he said a DIY rig was doomed for eminent failure.
> 
> ...


There are certain ways you want to set up tanks and weight distribution but other than that, he was FOS. If you are handy and can screw together PVC plumbing you could do a DIY build.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Brian C said:


> Dear profesional painter, it gets up my nose that you use that avatar name.
> 
> Surely we are all professional painters on this forum.


Sorry man. It is what it is. Deal with it. Now, if you have something constructive to add to the thread, please post your response.

If not, I will let you know ahead of time that the care factor in what you think of my moniker is absolute zero. At the end of the day, I will still sleep just fine.

Capiche? 

Professional Painter


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

wow, sorry, a bit arrogant arn't we ?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Brian C said:


> Dear profesional painter, it gets up my nose that you use that avatar name.
> 
> Surely we are all professional painters on this forum.


I guess that's what harkens when your the first to pick that name

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian C said:


> wow, sorry, a bit arrogant arn't we ?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Brian C said:


> Dear profesional painter, it gets up my nose that you use that avatar name.
> 
> Surely we are all professional painters on this forum.


 Nope... but I had no interest in being Professional Paperhanger, or even Professional Wallpaper Installer.

Underdog says it all.

But I do appreciate you painters putting up with us.



:cowboy:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Nope... but I had no interest in being Professional Paperhanger, or even Professional Wallpaper Installer.
> 
> *Underdog says it all.*
> 
> ...


"The cry goes up both far and near...."


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

And maybe Underdogs wife is Sweet Polly Purebred


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

paintball head said:


> And maybe Underdogs wife is Sweet Polly Purebred


 Indeed!
A true hotty if there ever was one.:yes:


----------

